
Lessons Learnt Failing to Monetize My Ruby Gem - rogem002
https://mikerogers.io/2020/05/03/lessons-learnt-failing-to-monetize-my-ruby-gem.html
======
wastedhours
I also recommend the "app standup" as well - my side projects usually have a
Telegram bot that sends me a daily message of performance, users, any cash
generated etc... really does help keep the momentum going.

~~~
ge96
Is that a thing? Like a site/portal/dashboard you log into, shows a bunch of
your apps/random servers and their statuses... I was thinking about this
myself. Ideally would be real time or at least some kind of pub-sub/poll.

~~~
rogem002
I've seen a few portals (Like Heroku Dataclips / Metabase) which offer this.

That said, I shoehorned it into my daily routine otherwise I'd just end up not
checking it for a few weeks at a time.

~~~
ge96
These are just database query "aggregates"? I'm looking for random stuff like
I have an anemometer I made that collects data... I still have to get into
websockets(I've made some) but concerned about home network security.

------
rogem002
If anyone is curious, the source code of the now shutdown app is available on
GitHub ( [https://github.com/PigCI/App](https://github.com/PigCI/App) ).

------
floatingatoll
Roger, one consideration that could otherwise seem trivial or irrelevant is
that the word “pig” is not free of connotations, and is not often used
positively in many respects outside of pig-relevant contexts. It probably
would have been OK in a farming or ore processing context, but without
grounding for the joke it’s a rough sell.

~~~
rogem002
I regretted the name after launch. It seemed fun & playful at first, but soon
its limitations became pretty apperent.

Next time I'm just going to use a "Does what it says on the tin" kind of
approach to naming.

------
rurban
"however GitHub paused verifying applications in January. This really screwed
me as the marketplace guidelines said I was not allowed to be listed on the
GitHub marketplace if I offer a paid service outside of GitHub Marketplace."

Anybody knows the background on this screw-up?

~~~
rogem002
I think GitHub isn't trying to push the marketplace as hard as they were a
year ago. I suspect the success of GitHub Actions makes the whole marketplace
a bit of a risk they'd rather not waste time on.

------
shinryuu
Basecamp is pretty good for the stand-up perspective as well. There is a free
version for personal accounts.

